# Western Pennsylvania meet



## Teco (Sep 28, 2008)

Im wondering if anyone is going and if so can share a room with a quiet 18 year old, male gamer. I -might- be able to find a place to stay if not, although Im not sure how much of a walk it is to the meeting's location from there or if I would be able to carpool to the zoo/mall.


----------



## Sam (Sep 30, 2008)

Depends, when is it? I've been looking to go to one up there, but if it's near relatives, I won't be rooming at a hotel.


----------



## Teco (Oct 1, 2008)

Sam said:


> Depends, when is it? I've been looking to go to one up there, but if it's near relatives, I won't be rooming at a hotel.



its this weekend, friday saturday, and sunday. I need to know now so I can either go or not go to work.


----------



## Sam (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry, I had a family death all the sudden.... So sorry for not responding sooner. I hope you didn't miss it on my account.

See you around...


----------

